
Working on a new app to make learning things easier - adeiji1
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/easy-remember-forget-nothing/id1512930248
======
adeiji1
Hey guys! I'm developing this application for iOS it's called Easy Remember:
Forget Nothing. The premise of the application is basically a way to make it
easier to remember things through the use of Push Notifications.

The premise is simple, you create a card based off of some information that
you want to remember, and then the application will send you interactive push
notifications somewhat in the form of Flashcards with the concept of either
the front or the back being hidden until you want to see the other side.

The other piece of functionality is the app is equipped with an eBook and PDF
reader that you can use to import books and then either translate foreign
language content into various languages, or simply create cards based off the
content that you're reading.

I would really love to hear your thoughts of the app and any recommendations
that you have. Please be brutally honest. If you don't like the app, let me
know. If you like it but you feel it needs improvements let me know. If you
like it but you wouldn't pay for it, let me know.

For those of you who want to test the app out I'm giving you a premium
subscription code that will allow you to test the full feature set for free.

How to use your personal coupon code...

The code is: premium2020

Using the coupon code is very simple. Simply download the app. Then click the
Schedule button at the bottom of the page

Next click on the Blue Restore Purchases button.

Then enter your coupon code (premium2020) in the field that says Enter your
coupon code or purchase id…

Lastly, click the 'Verify Id' button. And you’re done.

Thanks in Advance!

